# national conceal carry



## yankee (Jul 18, 2009)

just so you all know
stabenow and levin voted nay on your rights to carry in other states


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Explain more.....

Does this take away all reciprocity too?

Need a link....

Everything I've been reading is very ambiguous.

Just read that it was voted down 58-39....needed 60 votes.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Yep some simpletons just cannot get it through their little liberal anti gun hating minds that law abiding citizens are law abiding, and they should worry about those that carry across state lines without a thought about laws or the people they harm.


----------



## redshirt32 (Aug 20, 2003)

The failure of this law has nothing to do with liberal gun haters, although I'm sure that they were happy to see it go down. 

The constitution say's the only thing the federal gov. can control across state lines is commerce. It would have failed when it went before the supreme court and it would have found it's way there in a hurry.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

uptracker said:


> Explain more.....
> 
> Does this take away all reciprocity too?
> 
> ...



nothing changes in regards to reciprocity

this bill would have made your CPL legal nationwide across state lines, whether or not those states were enrolled/involved in the reciprocity with michigan or not.


when you have people voting on issues like this, and the only expierence that they've had with a firearm comes from watching movies like the heat, the matrix, pulp fiction, shootem up, or any FANTASY movie...then of course its going to get voted down. 

Anyone of us LAW ABIDING citizens can score a headshot with a snub nose revolver from 120yds away and repeat said miracle round after round, and kill people randomly with seemingly no law enforcement in sight. 

I mean...that's what happens in the movies, so that's what will happen in real life....c'mon.

Can you imagine the shootouts that would occur between LAW ABIDING citizens daily?...i mean, when i go to meijer with my concealed firearm, i'm just ITCHING to get into a life threatening firefight just like in the movies!...because I have nothing better to do.


[email protected]#&in idiots


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I vote against them every time they're up for re-election.


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

QuakrTrakr said:


> I vote against them every time they're up for re-election.


Me too.. and it still does no good...
tb


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

tbbassdaddy said:


> Me too.. and it still does no good...
> tb


I know how you feel. Gives you a powerless feeling.  BTW- I used to own a Rick. I think it was an old 4002.


----------



## Win71 (Feb 10, 2003)

tbbassdaddy said:


> Me too.. and it still does no good...
> tb


+1 on that guys. Hopefully this state wises up so Michigan doesn't have Levin as long a Massachusetts has had Kennedy. We will be rid of Granholm regardless of which party gets in next election. Then Stabbenow and Levin next, maybe Michigan would have a chance at something other than unemployment or welfare.


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

QuakrTrakr said:


> I know how you feel. Gives you a powerless feeling.  BTW- I used to own a Rick. I think it was an old 4002.


Without hijacking the thread, mine's a 4001, "my" first bass. 1981... My dad had a music shop in the house, he had a few Kay's and lesser brands for sale that I played and learned on. 

Thus my handle is for bass guitars, not bass fishing!!!
tb


----------



## jmartin419 (Nov 24, 2008)

tbbassdaddy said:


> Me too.. and it still does no good...
> tb


That's what happens when you live in a "Blue" state


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

jmartin419 said:


> That's what happens when you live in a "Blue" state


Thats what happens when you live in a UNION state. Levin's got his nose so far up the Unions butt, he has no fear of losing an election. Shut up, pay your dues and vote the way we tell you.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

It's funny, the union endorses EVERY candidate or bill that I DON'T like. Every single time!


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Levin used to come to our Union picnics every year,he had to sit by himself because nobody wanted to be seen with him.As Steward I would recieve propaganda for Democrats on how I was to vote,and how the membership was to vote without regard for our personal favorites or concerns.Maybe thats why the "Warren Pattern &Model Makers Assoc of Warren &Vicinity" folded and merged with "International Machinest Union" and I moved out West with no job.Wonder how my pension is doing?They can't even find it.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

jigworm said:


> Thats what happens when you live in a UNION state. Levin's got his nose so far up the Unions butt, he has no fear of losing an election. Shut up, pay your dues and vote the way we tell you.


+1 Amen!


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

I didn't mean to turn this into a union basshing thread, it just bothers me that we have no voice in Washington when it comes to the senate. I do think we should continue to bombard these two idiots and maybe they'll get the idea that thier jobs aren't as safe as they thought. I don't beleive the CC issue has a snowballs chance in July, but we need to be sure Levin and Lardazz know where we stand.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

I know what you guy's are saying about the union's :rant: But,there are some of us members that won't buy into their B.S.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

QuakrTrakr said:


> It's funny, the union endorses EVERY candidate or bill that I DON'T like. Every single time!


 Every thing that the Union does, whether it be endorsing a canditate, bill, what ever, there first directive is pro-labor.


----------

